# New truck possibly?



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Master sent me the link. Might be a better option than my cube. Messaged for more info.






Войдите на Facebook


Войдите на Facebook, чтобы общаться с друзьями, родственниками и знакомыми.




www.facebook.com


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

1990 P30 P10 food truck. milk truck. Shop truck. Step van. Curb van. Cater. Chevrolet


Runs good. GM 1 ton chassis/ drive train. Small block Chevy with automatic transmission. Needs a muffler. 8 1/2 foot wheel base. 15 feet bumper to bumper. Aluminum body. It was not a mail truck.....




www.facebook.com


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Nice that’s looks awesome!

One of my colleagues has an old ice cream truck he converter to a “drain/camera/water-proofing/dig-up truck” it’s pretty awesome, he still have the PA that played ice cream music!


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

$1k more than I paid for my cube, but I bet it does better than 8mpg! I can sell my cube for more than they’re asking for this.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

That looks like it would be freezing cold in the winter...

whatever works for you


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Master Mark said:


> That looks like it would be freezing cold in the winter...
> 
> whatever works for you


Why would that be colder than any other tin can on wheels? Standard cargo vans don't have insulation.

I insulated the camo van with foil coated foam panels. I used spray foam as glue. I used 1/2" pieces to fill the low spots and then went over it with 1" thick whole panels. Works great.

Even just a layer of foil bubble wrap would make a heck of a difference.


----------



## Sstratton6175 (Jan 10, 2021)

I used to work with a guy who had an old mail truck exactly like that. He liked it. The biggest issue he had was with the locking mechanism on the rear door. It’s a special kind of lock that is hard to get keys for and it was very finicky.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Don’t do it. Company I worked at when I was wet behind the ears had a fleet of these. They were always in the shop. Hot in the summer cold in the winter and nothing in them stays clean.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

skoronesa said:


> Why would that be colder than any other tin can on wheels? Standard cargo vans don't have insulation.
> 
> I insulated the camo van with foil coated foam panels. I used spray foam as glue. I used 1/2" pieces to fill the low spots and then went over it with 1" thick whole panels. Works great.
> 
> Even just a layer of foil bubble wrap would make a heck of a difference.




Hey, those are your balls that are gonna freeze off ...not mine-- I dont really care...
Those things are almost like wide open with those doors on them
just like the UPS trucks.... Cold in the winter and hot in the summer...
Their is nothing worse than sub zeo temps and it cant keep you warm
enough.... Ii all depends on how cheap you can get it 4....

I would rather have a box truck with dually tires on the back because
I know I probably will not get stuck in a snow bank


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

We went through rear tires on them left, right and Center. Seemed every 10,000km there was a blow out. Trucks had a lot less sheetmetal on them when I left.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

The seller hasn’t responded, so I assume it’s either been sold or he just isn’t interested in selling. Scratching my head about it. Shorter than I want. Not sure if I can fit what I want/where I want.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Looks like a mini stepper, I’d go for it.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

OpenSights said:


> The seller hasn’t responded, so I assume it’s either been sold or he just isn’t interested in selling. Scratching my head about it. Shorter than I want. Not sure if I can fit what I want/where I want.


If it wont hold a 10 foot stick of pvc pipe its gonna be a nightmare..
Then you have to rig up something on the roof of the van... good times..


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

The guy selling it hasn’t responded, so it would seem that he doesn’t want to sell it anyway. I’m moving on.


----------



## Eddie77 (Nov 6, 2013)

OpenSights said:


> Master sent me the link. Might be a better option than my cube. Messaged for more info.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I drive a 2004 retired postal vehicle with a 6.5 naturally aspirated diesel. Greatest. Truck. Ever!!!


----------



## Eddie77 (Nov 6, 2013)

Facebook has the most wide array of options For any. Kind of vehicle you could ever want. Just have to be wiling to travel for some of them.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Eddie77 said:


> Facebook has the most wide array of options For any. Kind of vehicle you could ever want. Just have to be wiling to travel for some of them.


I’d like to get away from a dully and have a lower deck where I don’t need a ramp or lift gate. My truck is running good now, but I’m having problems getting parts. They don’t make the e-break cable anymore, or the fuse box in the engine compartment. Good truck, but when will the next non-available part strike next?


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Get an old U-Haul box truck. They have very low tailgates.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> Get an old U-Haul box truck. They have very low tailgates.
> 
> 
> View attachment 130325


And beat the living sh!t out of It!


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> And beat the living sh!t out of It!


My van got a new engine for less than 5k$ about 9 months ago.

Get the body you want for a good price with little rust and just assume it will need a new engine, put that money aside or put in a new engine. With all the new regulations vehicles are only getting more expensive to maintain. Buy an older one, they're cheaper to fix.


----------



## JimmyMac (Nov 4, 2015)

Dpeckplb said:


> We went through rear tires on them left, right and Center. Seemed every 10,000km there was a blow out. Trucks had a lot less sheetmetal on them when I left.


We had a similar issue with one of our trucks that had single axle, went and had it weighed, was WAAAAY over the weight limit for the tires...ended up putting bigger leaf springs in and then converting to towtruck rated tires, with a MUCH higher weight rating...not worth the cost for us to do it again, but we carry a LOT of stuff on our trucks


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

JimmyMac said:


> We had a similar issue with one of our trucks that had single axle, went and had it weighed, was WAAAAY over the weight limit for the tires...ended up putting bigger leaf springs in and then converting to towtruck rated tires, with a MUCH higher weight rating...not worth the cost for us to do it again, but we carry a LOT of stuff on our trucks


When I bought my cube it had 3 or 4 ply (?) tires on it. Tires were like new! Drove it a few years until both outer back blew. Replace all 6 with the right ones. $1100 OTD. Not as bad as I thought it would be. 4 tires for my power wagon was something around $1700.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

JimmyMac said:


> We had a similar issue with one of our trucks that had single axle, went and had it weighed, was WAAAAY over the weight limit for the tires...ended up putting bigger leaf springs in and then converting to towtruck rated tires, with a MUCH higher weight rating...not worth the cost for us to do it again, but we carry a LOT of stuff on our trucks


WOW 79 POSTS IN 6 YEARS !


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

MACPLUMB777 said:


> WOW 79 POSTS IN 6 YEARS !


Some are just busy, some aren’t glued to the net. Like us.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

MACPLUMB777 said:


> WOW 79 POSTS IN 6 YEARS !





OpenSights said:


> Some are just busy, some aren’t glued to the net. Like us.


Not everyone sits on the computer watching pron all day


----------



## Eddie77 (Nov 6, 2013)

Just bought a short school bus for my second truck. It’s a gmc 3500 cargo van with a bus back on it. It’s got a wheelchair lift rated for 600lbs. Fleet maintained. bunch of new parts installed & DOT inspected right before I bought it. Stripped the seats , got a roll of limo tint & a roll of stainless steel mesh for all the windows. So far, this things awesome!!


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Eddie77 said:


> Just bought a short school bus for my second truck. It’s a gmc 3500 cargo van with a bus back on it. It’s got a wheelchair lift rated for 600lbs. Fleet maintained. bunch of new parts installed & DOT inspected right before I bought it. Stripped the seats , got a roll of limo tint & a roll of stainless steel mesh for all the windows. So far, this things awesome!!


We're going to need pics, sounds great!


----------



## Eddie77 (Nov 6, 2013)

I will get more pics in after I tint it & rack it.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

skoronesa said:


> Get an old U-Haul box truck. They have very low tailgates.
> 
> 
> View attachment 130325



Hey, that is what I got... We have a 14 foot 2006 box van bought about 4 years ago
with 105,000 on it .... paid 8800.. I have been driveing it for about a 2 years and now
we have 130,000 on it.... The lower ramp works out pretty good.... and the V10 motor is 
a beast.... the suspension can handle just about anything you throw into it... 
Carry 3 heaters with me at all times 

The smaller 12 foot U-haul with the granny top over the roof would probably be a good
choice too.... 
.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Eddie77 said:


> I will get more pics in after I tint it & rack it.


Hey you look like my first grade school bus driver that would drink a half pint of whiskey before taking us home from school lolololo


----------

